# left handed tools



## just working (Nov 3, 2006)

hi 
I just hired my nephew and he's great except he can't use right handed tools . were doing vinyl siding right now . i need a source for left handed tools thank you hfw


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

The only tool I have ever seen that would be slightly easier for a lefty to use in siding or sheet metal would be the green handled, right cutting snips. Funny thing is left cutters (red handled) are the only ones I work well with, being a right handed person. When it comes to power tools and stuff, I don't think you will have any luck looking for lefty versions.

Oh Yeah, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey welcome to the forum. We have all heard the joke about left-handed monkey wrench etc. I have a left-handed crescent wrench. No joke, it operates the opposite way of any other standard crescent you pick up.
Sorry I can't help you but I'll bet a Google will reveal a wealth of leads.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to the site "just working"!

You may have some luck with this question over at www.ContractorTalk.com. Just an idea.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Hey welcome to the forum. We have all heard the joke about left-handed monkey wrench etc. I have a left-handed crescent wrench. No joke, it operates the opposite way of any other standard crescent you pick up.
> Sorry I can't help you but I'll bet a Google will reveal a wealth of leads.


I gotta see a picture of that.


----------



## just working (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks for the posts your right about the snips but their just not long enough. I use them for duct work and cutting steel siding .nathan I will try cont.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> I gotta see a picture of that.


Situate your wrench the way this one is, and then tell me which direction you have to turn your throat adjustment wheel to open it wider?


----------



## jesterchef (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey I am left handed and i do have trouble with wrenches i turn them both was and wind them up and down until i find which way i need to turn them. as for buying left handed tools i think most tools now come ambidextrous.


----------



## oldgoat49 (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm left handed also, but can use the right hand to a degree. They do make some tools like skiill saws for left handers, but for me it doesn't matter. I just use them and not think much about it. However there are times that being left handed allows me to do a job easier, like when sawing or hammering in a confined space. I do believe though that many times a right handed person looks at how a lefty is doing something and since they aren't do it the same as they would it seems wrong. As long as I get it done safely and in a timely manner I don't want people to convert me to the way they do it.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I can screw things up with either hand...isn't that ambidextrous?


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 10, 2006)

I used to work with a tall left handed guy. I'm a short right handed guy. We worked well together. Rather then struggle when in a tight spot, or with something I couldn't reach or he had to bend his neck to do, we would just switch off. Maybe it sounds dumb but it made things go a little smoother.


----------



## Bridgewater (Oct 31, 2006)

Left handers: For a short time(I aint seen them on the shelves for 4, 5 years) RIDGID made a left and right handed hammer. LOL
I kid you not! It was all in the way the handle grip was formed to fit the hand.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Bridgewater; :laughing: You are so right; I OWN a Rigid right hand hammer!
I would never buy one cause of price but then they went extinct and HD cleaned em out for 5 bucks a pc:thumbsup::clap: Am really surprised how nice they are, anti shock, very wel balanced.
Being right handed I use LEFT handed circ saws, no I am not too crazy, that is the best saw for a right handed person, and yes a right handed saw for a lefty.:laughing:


----------

